# Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer



## Anglerboard Redaktion (22. Mai 2018)

*Das ANGLERBOARD und Balzer suchen 20 Tester!

*Werdet Tester für ein Pike Collector-Paket von Balzer mit *vier Ködern* (zwei mal 15 und zwei mal 20 Zentimeter in unterschiedlichen Farben) inklusive *zwei passender Shallow Rigs*).
Alle Infos zum Pike Collector findet[FONT=&quot] Ihr im Balzer-Katalog unter folgendem Link: https://www.balzer.de/katalog/2018/d...index.html#111[/FONT]
*
Wie werdet Ihr Tester?*
Schreibt uns einfach hier unter den Beitrag, warum ausgerechnet ihr Tester werden möchtet!

*Die Aktion läuft bis zum 31.05.2018*
Anschließend ziehen wir die 20 Tester und lassen den Gewinnern einen Fragebogen und die Köder zukommen. Den Fragenbogen müsst Ihr uns ausgefüllt dann wieder zurückschicken!

_Die Daten der Teilnehmer werden nur für den Zweck des Gewinnspiels erhoben und auch nur dafür verwendet. Nach Beendigung der Aktion werden die Nutzerdaten gelöscht.
Die kompletten Teilnahmebedingungen findet Ihr hier_

Viel Glück!
Eure Anglerboard-Redaktion


----------



## Kotzi (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Moin, ich wohne in Greifswald am Bodden und würde die Köder gerne auf ihre Eigenschaften im Flachwasser im Bodden testen. 

MfG


----------



## Ørret (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Das Anglerboard und Blazer suchen 20 Tester.......kleiner Tippfehler 


PS. mittlerweile ist der kleine Fehler in der Werbeanzeige korrigiert...ging ja flott#6


----------



## Öcherjung (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Guten Tag,

ich hätte die Möglichkeit an einem Stausee (Bervertalsperre, guter Hechtbestand), sowie am Fluss (Rhein) diesen Köder auszuprobieren. Ein Boot habe ich auch zur Verfügung. Hätte Lust auf diese Aktion. 

Freundliche Grüße


----------



## Fares (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Moin!
Ich könnte den Köder sowohl in einem mittelgroßen Fluss mit einem ordentlichen Hechtbestand und an ein paar Seen sowohl vom Bellyboot als auch von einem GFK testen. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## RonTom (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Hallo!

Ich würde gerne den Pike-Collector am Shallow-Rig an meinem Hausgewässer durch die Flachwasserbereiche ziehen und auch über den Krautfeldern anbieten. Der See ist relativ Flach und da würde sich das super anbieten. Desweiteren könnte ich den Köder auch in der Elbe testen. 

Grüße und viel Glück allen Teilnehmern.


----------



## Colophonius (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Ich würde die Köder gerne testen, da ich hier an einem sehr flachen See oft angel und mir durch die Art der Montage viel Erfolg verspreche.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Meine Frau und ich angeln hier in den Bodden Gewässern Strelasund, kleiner Jasmund, Den Rassower Strom bevorzugt auf Raubfische und würden gerne an dem Test teilnehmen.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Nach meinen Erfolgreichen Test der Shirasu Print Shads im vergangen Jahr und auch weiterhin guten Fängen in diesem Jahr,  würde ich gern weitere Produkte aus der Shirasu Serie testen.
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329266&page=4

Mein Testrevier, wäre auch in diesem Jahr wieder der Spreewald, vornehmlich der Neuendorfer See, sowie die Spree zwischen Leibsch und  Werder.
Ich freue mich, sollte ich einer der Auserwählten sein,  wider einen Spannenden Bericht und schöne Bilder für's Board liefern zu können. 

Bis dahin,  Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## Kami One (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Anfang des Jahres hab ich für mich entschieden, dass ich mich dieses Jahr intensiv dem Hecht widmen werde. Daher wäre der Test der Pike Collector Gummis perfekt für dieses Vorhaben. Ich angele meist an kleineren und größeren Natur- und Baggerseen. Mal vom Ufer, mal vom Boot.


----------



## FlitzeZett (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Dann will ich mich mal mit dem Edersee als Testgewässer ins Rennen schicken.

Das „Tal der Räuber“  ist ja bekannt für seine guten Fische.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Die würde ich bei uns im Altrhein und Baggersee einsetzen. Fische viel mit Twister und so einer mit Doppelschwanz wär mal eine neue Erfahrung für mich.

Schöne Grüße aus Karlsruhe 
Michael


----------



## 50er-Jäger (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Schön zum flachen Angeln auf dem Kölpinsee über dem Kraut oder im Freiwasser mit Zusatzgewicht auf der Müritz wäre es mal spannend zu wissen ob der Pike Collector dort mit den üblichen verdächtigen mithalten kann.


----------



## Angler9999 (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Die Brandenburger Seen sind für diese Art von Köder scheinbar wie gemacht. Ich würde diese gerne dort testen um die dortige Hechte an unzugänglicheren Bereichen zu fangen.


----------



## TMC (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Hallo Balzer und Anglerboard Redaktion,


ich würde diese Köder gerne an einem größeren Bagger/Bade/Angelsee und kleinen bis mittelgroßen Flüssen in meiner Nähe (Südliches Niedersachsen) testen. Würde mich über die Chance freuen und natürlich gewissenhaft Austesten für euch.


LG


----------



## Peter_Piper (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Liebe AB-Redaktion, hallo Balzer, 
ich benötige wieder dringend  neue große  Gummiköder zum Hechtangeln! Darum bewerbe ich mich als Tester!:vik:


----------



## Dachfeger (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Hallo,
ich würde den Pike Collektor gerne bei uns an Fluss und See testen. Zusätzlich an der Elbe. Falls es zeitlich noch passt Anfang September am Kölpinsee.

Gruß Christian


----------



## NomBre (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Ich würde gerne teilnehmen, ob das Balzer System besser als das ASO System oder Wikam System ist.


----------



## Pinocio (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Den Köder würde ich gerne testen, dieses Jahr möchte ich intensiv auf Hecht angeln.
Testgewässer wäre ein flacher mittelgroßer Vereinssee, wo dieser Köder äußerst gut funktionieren sollte. Zusätzlich würde ich gerne an einem klaren Staussee über den Krautfeldern testen ob es dieser Köder bringt.
Dazu gehe ich im Juni nach Schweden in die Schären und an den Tiken auch da, wäre genau das ein guter Köder, um die Hechte vom neuen Balzerköder zu überzeugen.

Außerdem möchte ich gerne wissen, ob die Shallow Screw im Vergleich zu den andern auf dem Markt erhätlichen Modellen etwas taugt.


----------



## Schanzer87 (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Ich würde gerne die pike collector bei mir an der Donau testen. 
Hechtbestand ist nicht der beste, oder es liegt an den falschen Köder


----------



## Bilch (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Hallo,

Ich würde auch gerne beim Testen teilnehmen. Ich bin ein Einsteiger in das Hechtangeln. Gerade Morgen gehe ich zum ersten mal. Es könnte vielleicht interessant sein, wie sich der Köder bewährt wenn es von einem Anfänger auf diesem Gebiet benutzt wird.
Geangelt wird vor allem auf zwei Stauseen und einem nicht so großen langsam fließenden Fluss.


----------



## bbfishing (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Moin
ich würde gerne die Shirasu Pike Collector bei den nächsten Trips nach Silkeborg und den Harte Dons Seen testen. 

Bericht gibt es auch dazu.
Gruß Klaus


----------



## trawar (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Ich würde dem Schneider da sein gern ein ende setzen.


----------



## hecq (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Ich würde mich freuen eines der Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer am Biggesee im schönen Sauerland zu testen. Zusätzlich auch im Poldergebiet In Nordholland.. Die Hechte warten schon.. ;-)


----------



## Grundelmeister (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Hallo Liebe Angelfreunde,


da ich bisher nur Blondinen, Brünette und Rothaarige geangelt habe, würde ich es mit euren Ködern jetzt gerne mal auf Hecht und co. probieren. :q


Schöne Grüße


Euer GM


----------



## Morraae (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Hallo, 

da ich begeisterter Raubfischangler bin und natürlich jede Menge verscheidener Köder testen möchte, wäre ich sehr begeistert einer der glücklichen Gewinner zu sein.
Ich beangle viele Stellen in Berlin vom Ufer und vom BellyBoat.


----------



## webwaldi (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Hallo,
ich komme aus MV und habe auf den "Kleinen" schon einen Hecht gefangen. Der Lauf ist echt toll und der Köder lässt sich schön flach führen, was in unseren krautigen Gewässern ein großer Vorteil ist.
Gern würde ich mal den Großen testen und sie über einen längeren Zeitraum zum "Hechteln" einsetzen. :q


----------



## wakko (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Hallo, 
als Jugendwart würde ich mit unseren Junganglern gerne einen Test an der Fulda und unseren Vereinsteichen mit gutem Hecht bestand durchführen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Ich würde den gerne mal testen, da ich oft am Rhein bin...
Bin zwar auf Zander aus aber zwischendurch den mal durchs Wasser zu ziehen wäre nie verkehrt...
Stellen wo Hechte stehen, kenne ich genug...

 Vielleicht packt mich auch das Hechtangelfieber !!!


|wavey:


----------



## Dr.Kopfnuss (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Ich würde diesen Köder gerne testen.
Ich würde die Köder in Jan Eggers Hausgewässern in den Niederlanden testen, da ich mehrmals im Monat dort zum angeln bin. Bei den Gewässern handelt es sich um flache Poldergräben mit einem ausgezeichneten Hechtbestand. 
Mit langer Raubfischerfahrung sehe ich mich in der Lage Köder zu testen und auch zu beurteilen.


----------



## schomi (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Hallo, auch ich würde den Pike Collector gerne testen.
Ich befische flache Vereinsteiche mit einem schwierigem und zickigem Hechtbestand und ein Teilstück am Neckar.
Danke für die Möglichkeit zum testen.
Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Gunnar76 (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Hallole,


ich würde gern zu den Testern gehören, da ich immer offen für neue Methoden bin. Befische diverse Seen von 2m bis 20m Wassertiefe. Schwierige Gewässer! 

Würde mich Interessieren ob man durch diese Köder eine bessere Ausbeute hat. 

Falls ich ausgewählt werden sollte, würd ich die etwas kleinere Variante bevorzugen.

Gruß Gunnar


----------



## Dennis Knoll (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Der Pike Collector steht schon länger bei mir auf dem Schirm, weshalb dieser eh für die kommende Saison in den Niederlanden geholt wird. Ich habe dort ein paar spezielle Polder-Abschnitte mit einem ordentlichen Hecht-Bestand und dort soll dieser gezielt getestet werden.

Ich bin da sehr gespannt auf den Lauf des Köders und der Fängigkeit.


----------



## Hechtler11 (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Schließe mich dem Wunsch vieler hiermit an. Habe den zweitgrößten See in Rheinland-Pfalz mit glasklarem Wasser und somit gutem Hechtbestand vor der Haustür.

Außerdem würde es mich interessieren, was Balzer im Sektor Gummi so auf die Beine stellt. 

Würde mich sehr freuen diesen Köder testen zu dürfen.


----------



## looki (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Ich würde damit die Berliner Havel unsicher machen! Ein schwieriges Revier bzgl großer Hechte und eine echte Herausforderung für jeden Köder!
 Nimmt der Pike Collector diese Herausforderung an und kann bestehen?


----------



## Bayernfisch124 (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Ich würde sie gerne im Wasser testen
Welche Fische drauf beißen 
Ihre Eigenschaften das aussehen 
Die Farben und ob sie gut sind


----------



## oh-nass-iss (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Moin,

da ich im letzten Jahr einer der glücklichen Tester der "Balzer Shirasu Print Shads" sein durfte, würde ich mich anbieten die "Pike-Collectoren" im direkten Vergleich mit den "Print Shads", auf den Boddengewässer Rund um Rügen, auf "Herz und Nieren" zu testen.
Ich bin aber auch nicht böse wenn andere Boardies den Vortritt erhalten ... durfte ja schon mal testen ;-)


Sonnige Grüße von der Insel Hiddensee


----------



## Michael_05er (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Moin zusammen,
ich werfe auch mal meinen Hut in den Ring. Ich fische am Rhein im Rhein-Main-Gebiet und darf erst ab 01.06. wieder mit der Spinnrute losziehen. Den Entzug in der Frühjahrsschonzeit kann ich immer nur mit ausgedehnten Shoppingtouren im Kunstköder-Regal bekämpfen, da käme so ein Testpaket genau richtig  Gerade im Sommer sind in den flacheren Zonen Einkurbel-Köder genau richtig, das wäre eine tolle Sache!
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Marco Klann (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Hallo,

in den ersten drei Wochen im Juli werden wir unseren Sommerurlaub in Schweden verbringen. Unser Ferienhaus liegt direkt an einem 1,5 km² und bis zu 20m tiefen See. Mein Sohn und ich würden in diesem Urlaub sehr gerne den Pike Collector testen. In den letzen Jahren  haben wir in Schweden sehr viel den Pig Shad / Pig Shad Junior am Shallow Rig, Flexhead und am Offsethaken gefischt.

Es wäre sehr interessant den Pike Collector im direkten Vergleich zum Pigshad dort zu fischen. Wie langlebig ist die Gummimischung, wie reagieren die Hechte darauf....
 Von der Aktion wird der Köder auch eine ganz andere Richtung einschlagen, der er sicherlich nicht die rollende Bewegung wie ein Pig Shad haben wird.
Für das Fischen im Kraut / Schilf würden wir den Pike Collector mit einem Owner Beast Twistlock.

Vielleicht haben wir ja für unserem Schwedenurlaub etwas Glück.

Gruß Marco


----------



## KillBabyKill (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Hallo,

 Auch ich würde mich über einen Test mit dem Hecht Sammler freuen.
 Mein Gewässer ist ein See in MV mit 226ha Wasserfläche, mehreren Unterwasserbergen und ausgeprägten Flaschwasserbereichen.

 Mit freundlichem Gruß
 Bastian


----------



## rippi (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Ich würde den Kram auch testen, schließlich gönne ich Balzer es, dass sie mit meinen Namen werben könnten.


----------



## Schodde (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Moinsen,
ich angel noch gar nicht so lange und mit Kunstködern sind meine bescheidenen Erfolge immer noch nahe Null zu verbuchen. XD Wenn sich das jetzt dank der neuen Köder ändert darf Balzer sich auch gerne damit rühmen meine sagenhafte Unfähigkeit geschlagen zu haben ;-)


----------



## ZanderBone (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Hallo, ich würde dieses Set sehr gerne auf große Hechte testen, hab div. Stausee in Oberfranken und Thüringen dafür zur Verfügung auch im Fluss wäre ein Test möglich. Da ein starker Angeldruck herrscht, wäre diese neuen Köder ein Versuch auf die Dicken Muttis wert.


----------



## Morizzl (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Ich würde die Köder super gerne langsam neben Krautfeldern entlangziehen und so bestimmt einige Hechte verrückt machen! Das shallow Rig ist für die krautnahe Angelei natürlich top.

Grüße Morizzl


----------



## Bahrenfelder_Jung (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

In Hamburg habe ich genug Möglichkeiten den Hechten in diversen Gewässern nachzustellen. Ein solcher Köder ist sicher nen Knaller, wo die Hechte hier doch allerlei Kunstköder kennen. Alsterläufe und Elbnebenarme warten schon!


----------



## belgischerAngler (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Servus!

Ich würde den Pike Collector gerne in zwei top Revieren testen: 

bis Mitte Oktober lebe ich noch in Schweden und bin regelmäßig in den Schären von Blekinge unterwegs. Stückzahl und Größe der Fische wären eine echte Herausforderung für die Haltbarkeit des Gummis. Hier käme der Gummi insbesondere am Shallow Rig zum Einsatz.

Juli/August werde ich einige Wochen am Bodensee verbringen. Auch hier wartet ein super Hechtbestand, insbesondere große Fische im Freiwasser. Der PC würde hier schwerer bebleit als Searchbait über große Distanzen getestet.

Beste Grüße

Niklas


----------



## mathias160888 (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Hallo,

ich würde gerne an dem Test teilnehmen, da an unserem ein guter Raubfischbestand vorhanden ist.

Zudem habe ich bereits einen Pike Collector und konnte schon Hechte auf Ihm fangen. Die anderen Farben würden mich sehr reizen.

Cheers
Mathias


----------



## SirCorbi (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Moin!

 Ich würde nur zu gerne Tester werden. Ich angel vor allen Dingen an der Leine und Aller, sowie an diversen Seen in Hannover und Umland. Der Angeldruck ist überall relativ hoch, weswegen ich glaube gerade mit solchen Ködern meine Chancen merkbar erhöhen zu können. 

 Da wird dann sicherlich auch das ein oder andere tolle Fangfoto herauskommen! :vik:


----------



## WiKu (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Seit meiner Kindheit habe ich einen Großteil meiner Zeit am und im Wasser verbracht. War einer der Besten im Tournier Sport (Zielwerfen Spinner Skisch, Ahrenberg und Weitwurf). Unsere Trainingsgruppe, geleitet von Heinz Vogel und Horst Zumkowski, hatte in den drei Nordbezirken der DDR und darüber hinaus, einen guten Namen.
Daneben habe ich natürlich auch viel geangelt. Nun seit ca. 15 Jahren hatte ich einiges zu bewältigen wodurch ich das Angeln ruhen lassen musste. Nun, mental gestärkt, widme ich mich seit diesem Jahr wieder meinem so geliebten Hobby; muss allerdings auch feststellen, dass die Utensilien doch sehr kostenintensiv sind. Hier würde mir ein solches Shirasu Pike Collector-Paket sehr entgegen kommen. Natürlich würde ich dieses auch testen, bin ich doch auf und an einigen Gewässern unterwegs, Ostsee mit Boot, Kutter und beim Brandungsangeln, Warnow von Ufer und Boot, in Greifswald am Ryck, auf dem Bodden aber auch auf und an der Dänischen Wieck, wie auch rund um Usedom von Land und Boot incl. Achterwasser.
Bin ja mal gespannt, wer hier die 20 Glücklichen sein werden.
Allen viele Grüße und Petri Heil - WiKu |bla: war heute eine Plaudertasche


----------



## renrök (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Moin.


Bewerbe mich gerne als Tester.
Hauptsächlich würde ich die Köder im Möhnesee einsetzen.
Im August steht ein Urlaub in Schweden an und im September geht es nach Dänemark. Da könnten die Köder zeigen, was sie können (oder evtl auch nicht).


----------



## kv2408 (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Servus,

ich würde auch gerne ein Shirasu Pike Collector-Paket testen, da ich begeisteter Raubfischangler bin.
Als Gewässer würde ich den Bodensee und diverse Baggerseen anbieten.
Am Bodensee würde ich den Pike Collector im Freiwasser, sowohl als Wurf- wie auch als Schleppköder anbieten.
An den Baggerseen darf er dann sein Können auch in den Flachwasserbereichen zeigen.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## KaroFisch (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Moin,
ich habe neulich schon einen Artikel über das Shallow-Rig gelesen, der mich angefixt hat. Ich würde es gerne mal ausgiebig testen. Für Hecht wären Alster & die Fleete mein Gewässer der Wahl. 

Gruss aus St. Pauli,
Pete


----------



## Youngun (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Moin,

ich würde mich auch gerne als Tester bewerben.
Die Köder könnten dann ein Bad in der Elbe bei mir im Norden nehmen

Außerdem könnte ich sie in 2 kleiner Flüssen (Gose und Dove- Elbe) und in Seen testen... Sprich Fließ und Still wäre alles abgedeckt

LG
Youngun


----------



## pikehunter (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Hallo.


Ich hätte die Möglichkeit an 2 tiefen Baggerseen und an alten Fahrten die Shirasu Pike Collector auf Herz und Nieren zu testen. Gewässer in denen die Hechte schon sehr viel gesehen haben und entsprechend erfahren sind. Denke aber trotzdem, dass diese neuen Köder dort gut funktionieren könnten.


LG
pikehunter


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Hallo Boardies,


die Aktion ist nun zu Ende! Vielen Dank für Euer Feedback und Eure Bewerbungen...


Folgende 20 Boardies bekommen ein Paket:


1. pikehunter
2. WiKu
3. belgischerAngler
4. ZanderBone
5. Michael_05er
6. Drillsucht69
7. 50er-Jäger
8. Peter_Piper
9. Pinocio
10. Kotzi
11. TrimmiBerlin
12. kv2408
13. Youngun
14. mathias160888
15. schomi
16. Marco Klann
17. bbfishing
18. trawar
19. schwerhoeriger
20. Angler9999


Herzlichen Glückwunsch!



Bitte schickt der Redaktion hier in einer PN Eure Adresse - wir kümmern uns um den Versand der Pakete!


----------



## Michael_05er (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Jippieh, ich freue mich! 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_Piper (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Killer! Ich bin dabei! Mega! PN ist raus! Rock'n'Roll :vik:


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Suppi...PN ist raus...

Besten Dank

#hThomas...


----------



## phirania (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Glückwunsch an die Tester...#6
Thomas hol ordendlich was rauß...:q


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*



phirania schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an die Tester...#6
> Thomas hol ordendlich was rauß...:q




Danke ...
Hoffentlich packt mich nicht jetzt auch noch das Hechtfieber bei dem Gewinn ...




#h...


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Wenn die Köder so rocken, wie im letzten Jahr die Shirazu Prinz Shads, dann besteht Suchtgefahr. Also Mach dich auf Hechtfieber gefasst.
Ich wünsche allen Testern eine schöne Zeit am Wasser und eine erfolgreiche Testerei.


----------



## Youngun (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Ich freu mich 

PN ist raus


----------



## trawar (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Jo vielen Dank freue mich schon wie bolle.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Bestens, mal sehen was die teile überm Kraut bringen auf den Großgewässern in MV.


----------



## TMC (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Moin,

Wäre cool wenn die glücklichen ihre Berichte auch hier mit uns teilen könnten #6

Mfg


----------



## Christian.Siegler (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Die Gewinner bekommen einen Testfragebogen und können Fotos und Berichte einschicken (steht dann alles im Anschreiben).
Wir veröffentlichen dann hier die Ergebnisse und Fanggeschichten.
Aber die Glücklichen dürfen nach Erhalt der Köder hier natürlich auch gerne schon selber aktiv werden und uns auf dem Laufenden halten! Das wäre klasse!


----------



## Pinocio (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Leider wird der Test in Schweden nichts, heute geht es los, Köder leider noch nicht da, aber die Saison ist ja noch lang, werde berichten.


----------



## Youngun (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Ich bin schon gespannt wie Frittenfett


----------



## trawar (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Das wird lustig ich spüre es schon...


----------



## Michael_05er (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Hat denn schon jemand ein Paket bekommen? 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## trawar (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Ne leider noch nicht, ich hoffe noch das es vor dem WE kommt.


----------



## mathias160888 (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Leider auch noch nicht da! Musste am Sonntag dann leider wieder auf meinen Lieblingsköder einen Hecht fangen 

Hoffe das die Köder auch am We da sind, Wetter ist bei uns aktuell top für Hechte.


----------



## Youngun (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Bei mir ist leider auch nichts bisher angekommen.

Ja, das wetter ist auch hier optimal


----------



## Michael_05er (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Ich bin mal gespannt. Bei uns scheinen sich die Fische eher auf kleine Köder unter fünf Zentimeter zu stürzen. Da könnte man mit solchen Latschen etwas am Beutespektrum vorbeiangeln... 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 50er-Jäger (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt. Bei uns scheinen sich die Fische eher auf kleine Köder unter fünf Zentimeter zu stürzen. Da könnte man mit solchen Latschen etwas am Beutespektrum vorbeiangeln...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk



Auf Hecht mit Köder von 5cm und kleiner?|bigeyes


----------



## Michael_05er (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Kompakte Crankbaits z. B. Hab es selber eher auf Barsch versucht, aber ein anderer Angler hat mir seine Erfahrung geschildert. Und dann auch prompt einen Hecht auf so einen Knubbelköder gefangen... 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Mal eine Frage an die Experten.
Ich will mir auch die kleine Variante für flache Polder holen. Am liebsten an einem Flachwasser-System (Shallow Rig). Allerdings finde ich nirgends im Netz noch das System.

Hat jemand ein alternatives System, welches man mit dem kleinen Pike Collector in den flachen Poldern am besten fischen kann?

Danke euch


----------



## 50er-Jäger (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die Experten.
> Ich will mir auch die kleine Variante für flache Polder holen. Am liebsten an einem Flachwasser-System (Shallow Rig). Allerdings finde ich nirgends im Netz noch das System.
> 
> Hat jemand ein alternatives System, welches man mit dem kleinen Pike Collector in den flachen Poldern am besten fischen kann?
> ...



Spirale von welchem Hersteller auch immer, Drilling dran und los...


----------



## Michael_05er (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Das hätte ich auch gedacht. Hab das System noch nicht begrabbeln können, aber auf dem Bild zu Threadbeginn sieht es recht simpel aus. Da ist selber bauen doch machbar.

Alternativ (links hab ich auf PC ergoogelt, deswegen fehlen die hier...) gibt es bei Angel discount 24 im daiwa prorex programm screw-in schraubspiralen, gewichte und assist Haken. Das sollte dann in etwa dasselbe ergeben. Oder du schaust bei Bode Angelgeräte unter "Vorfach-Systeme zum Raubfischangeln", da gibt es das daiwa Zeug auch und von balzer auch ein äquivalent. 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mathias160888 (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Um nochmal das Thema Ködergröße sich anzuschauen. Aktuell ist unser See voll mit Brut um die 5 cm. Daher Fische ich aktuell auch zwischen 5-10cm. Das wichtigste ist zuschauen, wie weit die Brut ist. Der Räuber passt sich dementsprechend an. Habe am Sonntag noch einen 73cm Zander auf ein 5 cm Gummi gefangen und einen 65cm Hecht ebenfalls.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

So langsam sollten die Köder mal eintrudeln.
Ich kann es kaum noch erwarten, endlich loszutesten.


----------



## trawar (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Ich gehe mal stark davon das noch keiner was bekommen hat?


----------



## mathias160888 (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Ne leider nicht. Warte auch dringend drauf.


----------



## Michael_05er (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Sehen wir es positiv: im Herbst ist eher die Zeit für große Gummiköder  

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Immer noch nichts.


----------



## Pinocio (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Bei mir auch nichts, hätte den Köder gern in Schweden getestet. Naja wir haben auch ohne gut gefangen.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Das wird wohl in diesem Monat nichts mehr mit testen. Immer noch nichts da


----------



## trawar (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Also am 29. Bin ich mit kollegen wieder unterwegs und bis dahin muss das einfach da sein.


----------



## kv2408 (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Warte auch schon sehnsüchtif drauf#d


----------



## Georg Baumann (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Die Adressen haben wir Anfang letzter Woche an Balzer übermittelt, sobald bei uns alle Adressen der Tester eingegangen waren. Ich frage nochmal nach, wie der Versandstatus ist, aber lange kann es nicht mehr dauern. Haut was raus! Bin schon sehr auf Eure Ergebnisse gespannt. 



LG, Georg


----------



## Georg Baumann (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Markus Eilbert von Balzer hat mir soeben geantwortet: *Die Köder sind heute raus.* Derzeit ist im Großhandel Hauptgeschäft und die kommen wohl kaum mit der Bearbeitung hinterher. 



Wie gesagt: Bin schon sehr gespannt auf Eure Meinung. Wenn einer von Euch damit nichts anfangen kann - ich schicke ihm gerne meine Adresse :vik:Mit dem Twinler von Mann's habe ich immer sehr gut gefangen. Der war aber wohl so gut, dass die den dann wieder aus dem Programm genommen haben|evil:. Der Shirasu könnte diese Lücke wieder füllen.


----------



## mathias160888 (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Georg du kannst dir ganz sicher sein, dass ich meine Köder nicht mehr hergebe 

Die sind bei uns einfach nur super! Freu mich tierisch auf die neuen Farben.
Da sollte es mehrmals am Tag knallen in der Rute |bigeyes

Grüße


----------



## Michael_05er (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Prima, ich freue mich! Dann muss ich am Wochenende wohl mal auf Hecht gehen  

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angler9999 (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Schade .. ich bin gerade ohne Köder zurück aus dem Urlaub... 
Jetzt wo ich weiß das die Unterwegs sind freu ich mich natürlich doch wieder....


----------



## trawar (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Ich hoffe mal das die heute kommen, gehe mir heute auch noch eine neue Rute holen. Würde sich für das We gut ergänzen.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Wie wild alle auf die Dinger sind....
Ein Doppelschwanztwister mit neuem Namen nix anderes...
Wer da nun erwartet das er durch den Köder sein Gewässer von einer ganz anderen Seite kennenlernt glaubt auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann#6
Paar Tage mit fischen und danach kann sich ein Jungangler dran erfreuen, der noch nicht so viel Kram in seinen Boxen hat...


----------



## Michael_05er (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Wer da nun erwartet das er durch den Köder sein Gewässer von einer ganz anderen Seite kennenlernt glaubt auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann#6


Soll das heißen, den gibt es nicht :c:c?


----------



## 50er-Jäger (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Soll das heißen, den gibt es nicht :c:c?



:m:m:m sorry das wollte ich nicht....doch den gibt es so lange wie Großvater immer noch kann am 24.12....:q:q


----------



## schlotterschätt (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Wie wild alle auf die Dinger sind....
> Ein Doppelschwanztwister mit neuem Namen nix anderes...




Nu hör doch mal auf zu lästern ! Immerhin ist die Form des Doppelschwanzes SPEZIELL ausgearbeitet und die UV-aktiven Äugelein hat doch auch nicht jeder.


----------



## phirania (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Oh dann geht doch nach NETTO.....
Und nehmt den Weihnachtsmann gleich mit.:m


----------



## 50er-Jäger (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Nu hör doch mal auf zu lästern ! Immerhin ist die Form des Doppelschwanzes SPEZIELL ausgearbeitet und die UV-aktiven Äugelein hat doch auch nicht jeder.



Na klar und hand geklöppelt von Japanischen Kunstköderbauweltmeistern, jedem einzelnen Köder wurden die Schuppen per Hand eingravierd und die Form Mundgeblasen für jeden Gummi....haha|supergri


----------



## Angler9999 (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Du nimmst aber auch jedem die Träume und die Hoffnung>)


----------



## 50er-Jäger (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Bei irgendjemanden schon was angekommen?


----------



## Pinocio (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Bei irgendjemanden schon was angekommen?




Nein bisher nicht. Mal aufs Stempeldatum schauen, wenn es ankommt. Paketdienste brauchen in der Regel 1-2 Tage, jetzt dürften es ja schon 4 sein.


----------



## Michael_05er (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

DHL steht nicht umsonst für "Dauert halt länger"  

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## trawar (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Also mittlerweile habe ich aufgehört zu hoffen.
Bin am Freitag wieder unterwegs, entweder die sind da oder nicht, ist mir jetzt auch relativ egal.


----------



## KaroFisch (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Wenn das Werbung für Balzer sein sollte (was sonst?) dann ist sie wohl mal voll daneben gegangen. Wenn die es nicht mal schaffen die 20 Tester zu beliefern, wer will dann noch da bestellen? 

Nur mal als Denkanstoß sozusagen von Kollege zu Kollege für die sicher netten Leute von Balzer.


----------



## Michael_05er (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Die Sachen werden schon noch kommen. Beim letzten Balzer-Test kamen die shads zwar schneller, aber wer weiß, woran es liegt. Normalerweise bestellt man ja nicht direkt bei Balzer, insofern sind die vielleicht eher die Belieferung von Händlern gewohnt und nicht Endkunden. Geworben werden soll ja für den Köder, nicht für  Onlineshopping  

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Christian.Siegler (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*



KaroFisch schrieb:


> Wenn das Werbung für Balzer sein sollte (was sonst?) dann ist sie wohl mal voll daneben gegangen. Wenn die es nicht mal schaffen die 20 Tester zu beliefern, wer will dann noch da bestellen?
> 
> Nur mal als Denkanstoß sozusagen von Kollege zu Kollege für die sicher netten Leute von Balzer.






Hey KaroFisch,
das hinkt leider ein bisschen. 
Balzer beliefert in der Regel keine Endkunden, sondern nur Fachhändler!
Nur für dieses Gewinnspiel werdet Ihr direkt von Balzer beliefert ;-)
Vielleicht dauert es deshalb auch ein wenig länger - da ja ein Fachhändler/Großkundenauftrag i.d.R. etwas anders gehandhabt wird!
 Habt bitte noch ein wenig Geduld - wir haben die Info, dass die Pakete unterwegs sind.


EDIT: Der Michael_05er war schneller und hat's auf den Punkt gebracht


----------



## KaroFisch (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Immer locker... ich hab den Beitrag eher als Anregung zur Verbesserung an Balzer gedacht. Sollte kein Verriss sein, sondern eher konstruktive Kritik es nächstes mal anders zu machen. Ich bin in dem Fall nicht betroffen. Als z.T. beruflich in der Werbung aktiver fällt einem einfach auf das man so kein positives Image aufbaut, um es vorsichtig zu sagen.


----------



## Peter_Piper (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Puh, da bin ich aber froh, dass ich nicht der einzige bin bei dem noch kein Päckchen angekommen ist. Dachte schon, DHL hat mal wieder was verschlampert,...


----------



## Marco Klann (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Hallo,

ich habe bisher auch noch kein Päckchen bekommen!

 Ich sehe das Ganze einfach nur noch gelassen. Entweder liegen die Köder bis Freitag im Briefkasten und ich nehme sie dann am Samstag  mit in den dreiwöchigen Schwedenurlaub und kann die Köder zusammen mit Sohnemann ausgiebig testen oder Sie werden halt erst später ( Anfang August) nur etwas  am Vereinsseen getestet, da ich nachdem Urlaub beruflich ziemlich eingespannt sein werde und ich nicht viele Angeltage haben werde.

Eigentlich wäre zwischen der Auslosung und dem Urlaub genug Zeit gewesen ( 4 Wochen)



Gruß Marco


----------



## Angler9999 (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Markus Eilbert von Balzer hat mir soeben geantwortet: *Die Köder sind heute raus.* Derzeit ist im Großhandel Hauptgeschäft und die kommen wohl kaum mit der Bearbeitung hinterher.
> .



Wir sollten mittlerweile alle gelernt haben, wenn jemand sagt ... sind heute raus... denkt er grad wem er die Aufgabe des Versands geben soll...

PS: Bei Thomas ging das alles vieel schneller... und das war auch Balzer.
Aber egal. Der erste 14 tägige Sommeurlaub wo die Dinger mit sollten ist vorbei. Die Wintersaison kommt noch. Egal wie man es sieht . Es wird (noch) gut.


----------



## trawar (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Mich würde mal die Trackingnr. Interessieren.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

8 Tag heute seit dem angeblich die Köder versendet wurde...#d
Bisher bleibt fest zu halten, Balzer ist im Versand sogar noch schlechter als Askari und das muss man erstmal schaffen...


Zum Rest haben die anderen bereits genug gesagt, Urlaub ist um somit können die Teile kommen und irgendwen anderen glücklich machen, jetzt wo demnächst die heiße Phase für Barsch los geht werde ich meine Angelzeit nicht damit verschwenden irgendwelche  Test zu vollziehen.


----------



## Angler9999 (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

... der verspätete Versand hat sicher Auswirkungen auf den Inhalt der Bewertung.

- Urlaub vorbei
- Ferien fangen an, Gewässer sind mit Badegästen voll, Boot mieten verteuert sich, ist auch nicht kurzfristig zu buchen...
Juli ist viel wärmer.... Juni ist für meine Gegend die deutlich bessere Hechtzeit...
usw...

Sicherlich zählt das "Verschenken" von Gummi nicht zu den Haupteinnahmequellen. Jedoch opfern wir auch (wertvolle) Zeit um einen möglichen realistischen Test durchzuführen und diesen auch zu schreiben.

Die Raubfischsaison fängt ja im Herbst erst an... vielleicht sollten wir alle bis da hin warten um den Bericht zu schreiben.....
BALZER ... ja... es halt halt auch bei uns etwas länger gedauert.... >)


Achso.... ich habe in den ersten Tagen mich bereits gewundert... es wird kein Testbericht verlangt!!! Wir müssen nur ein Formular ausfüllen!!!







https://ruteundrolle.de/2018/05/22/gewinnspiele/
Auch hier steht nichts von einem Bericht den wir schreiben sollen!!!

Nur mal so....als Anmerkung.


.
.


----------



## Michael_05er (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Scheint bei dem Köder aber Tradition zu haben. Auf einer der letzten Raubfisch-DVDs war ein Test drauf. Der arme Sebastian Hänel musste den Köder im Winter bei größtenteils zugefrorenen Seen testen und hat auch durchblicken lassen, dass er lieber im Herbst getestet hätte *g* Nehmen wir es entspannt und mit Humor, "es kütt, wenn es kütt" oder so ähnlich...


----------



## Pinocio (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Ist schon etwas merkwürdig. Einem geschenkten Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul, aber dennoch hats n Gschmäckle.


Und am Ende wird alles gut, ist es nicht gut, dann ist auch noch nicht Ende.


----------



## Michael_05er (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Achso.... ich habe in den ersten Tagen mich bereits gewundert... es wird kein Testbericht verlangt!!! Wir müssen nur ein Formular ausfüllen!!!


Ich habe es so verstanden, dass man (also sowohl AB-Redaktion als auch die anderen Forenmitglieder) sich über den ein oder anderen Bericht freuen würde, ohne dasss es Pflicht ist, einen solchen zu verfassen. Wer also ein gewisses Mitteilungsbedürfnis hat, darf dies befriedigen, muss es aber nicht  

Ich persönlich bevorzuge Tests mit ausgiebigeren Berichten. In Angelzeitschriften gibt es ja regelmäßig Tests und Berichte darüber bzw. eine Zusammenfassung derselben. Mir ist klar, dass in einem Print-Magazin nicht 10 lange Berichte von Hobby-Testern abgedruckt werden können. Für mich sind das "getarnte Gewinnspiele", bei denen ich natürlich auch gerne mitmache  Aber wenn dann auf einer DIN-A4-Seite 5 Zitate in einen kleinen Artikel eingebaut und am Ende ein paar Durchschnitts-Schulnoten zu den Haupt-Bewertungskategorien aufgeführt werden, ist der Nutzen nicht so großartig. Dann lese ich lieber eine Hand voll ausführliche, individuelle Amateur-Berichte. Das kommt dem Stammtisch-Fachsimpeln über Köder oder Gerätschaften, das mir viel Spaß macht, deutlich näher. Auch als Tester macht mir das mehr Spaß. Endlich mal lang und breit erzählen, was man mit dem Testgerät so gemacht und sich dabei gedacht hat und dafür noch Dank ernten. Wie oben erwähnt, Mitteilungsbedürfnis und so *gg*
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Angler9999 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Da gebe ich dir natürlich recht....
Wer will kann auch ein Video einreichen... war auch schon mal dabei...


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

So langsam geht mir das warten auf die Nerven.
Ich verstehe nicht, wie es bei solch kurzen Kommunikationswegen, zu so langen Wartezeiten kommen kann?
Im Letzten Jahr wurden nach der Auswahl, die gewählten Tester umgehend von Franz Angeschrieben und wenige Tage später waren die Köder da.
Ich habe freundlich bei Balzer angefragt ob Sie mir die einige Köder nach senden könnten, da ich an den ersten Testtagen einige Abrisse hatte und somit eine Ködergrösse gar nicht mehr testen konnte.
Auch diese Köder waren ruck zuck da.
es geht also durchaus viel viel schneller.

Ich hatte schon eine Vorahnung, als ich gelesen habe das die Tester ausgesucht wurden, ich dabei war, aber keine PN hatte.

Nun ja, eine vllt. sogar zwei Wochen hätte ich Kommentarlos geschluckt. Aber das was jetzt gerade passiert oder eben nicht passiert, wirft kein Gutes Licht.
Weder auf die neue Redaktion, noch auf die Firma Balzer.

So wendet sich das Blatt. Im letzten Jahr hellauf begeistert, in diesem Jahr sehr frustriert.


----------



## trawar (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Am 11. oder 12.6 wurden die Adressen an Balzer übermittelt und Pakete am 20.6 versendet.


Einfach mal abwarten ab dem 03.08 hab ich Urlaub bis dahin haben die noch zeit.:vik:


----------



## 50er-Jäger (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*



trawar schrieb:


> Am 11. oder 12.6 wurden die Adressen an Balzer übermittelt und Pakete am 20.6 versendet.
> 
> 
> Einfach mal abwarten ab dem 03.08 hab ich Urlaub bis dahin haben die noch zeit.:vik:



In der zeit sind Sachen von Aliexpress um die halbe Welt geliefert worden oder Waren aus den USA bereits bei mir eingetroffen, bringen die den Kram mit der Postkutsche?
Einfach nur peinlich sowas...


----------



## trawar (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Genau das wollte ich damit aufzeigen.
Ich rechne schon gar nicht mehr damit das die dinger kommen und wenn doch, Shit happens.....


----------



## Christian.Siegler (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

ich hake nochmal bei Balzer nach, was da nun schief läuft. 
Wie ja schon bemerkt, haben wir die Adressen auch schon vor längerer Zeit übermittelt...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

So Leute, genug hier jetzt. 
Die Anglerboard-Redaktion und die Moderatoren haben alles getan, um den Prozess zu beschleunigen!
Es bringt jetzt hier gar nix, sich permanent zu beschweren.
Ich mach hier dicht.
 Sofern ich neue Infos habe, stelle ich die hier ein...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Die Pakete wurden ausgeliefert und sind auch bei einigen Gewinnern heute Morgen angekommen. Wer noch nichts hat, wird sicher in den kommenden Tagen beehrt...
Wir wünschen Euch viel Spaß mit den Ködern und Petri Heil!
Eure Anglerboard-Redaktion


----------



## Peter_Piper (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Hallo,
heute angekommen, danke dafür. Allerdings empfinde ich persönlich knapp 6 Wochen verbleibende Testzeit ein wenig knapp bemessen.


----------



## Michael_05er (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Dachte ich auch erst. Letztes Jahr bei den print shads war es aber auch nicht länger. Eine gewisse Kulanz gab es aber, ich hab z. B. zwei Wochen Urlaub drangehängt und etwas überzogen  Wird schon klappen! 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Christian.Siegler (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Aufgrund der längeren Lieferzeiten verlängern wir die Testphase natürlich gerne um einen Monat. Das ist nun wirklich kein Problem...
Grüße


----------



## angler1996 (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> ich hake nochmal bei Balzer nach, was da nun schief läuft.
> Wie ja schon bemerkt, haben wir die Adressen auch schon vor längerer Zeit übermittelt...



 Vielleicht die Erklärung nach DSGVO vergessen#h


----------



## Pinocio (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Bei mir ist es auch angekommen. Leider schon Mängel gefunden: Die Augen. Aber werde einen Testbericht schreiben und alles eintragen. Den würde ich hier (in dem Thema) veröffentlichen?


----------



## trawar (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*



Pinocio schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es auch angekommen. Leider schon Mängel gefunden: Die Augen. Aber werde einen Testbericht schreiben und alles eintragen. Den würde ich hier (in dem Thema) veröffentlichen?




Ja das ich bei meinen auch, 2 von denen würde ich so im Laden nicht ausstellen wollen.


----------



## Georg Baumann (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Augen (aufgeklebt, oder?) sind bei Gummiködern häufig ein Problem. Aus meiner Sicht auch ehrlich gesagt für Fangerfolg völlig unerheblich. Fängt wohl eher die Angler als Fisch:q. Bin auf Eure Testergebnisse gespannt. Das Ding kommt bei mir definitiv in die Köderbox, bin selber gespannt.


----------



## trawar (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Naja wer schon mit UV Aktiven Augen wirbt sollte auch welche verkleben, nicht wahr.


----------



## Michael_05er (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Klar, vieles am Köder fängt eher den Angler als den Fisch. Auf der anderen Seite gibt's genug Artikel in der Fachpresse, die Augen als Reizpunkte für den Räuber anpreisen  Trotzdem hier mal ein Vergleich. Drei der Köder haben Augen wie der untere, nur bei einem sind sie schön reflektierend. Wenn man es einmal gemerkt hat bekommt man es nicht mehr aus dem Sinn... 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Edit: Bild ist gedreht. Oben ist links... 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lommel (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*



trawar schrieb:


> Naja wer schon mit UV Aktiven Augen wirbt sollte auch welche verkleben, nicht wahr.






:q:q:q:q astrein


----------



## Pinocio (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Augen (aufgeklebt, oder?) sind bei Gummiködern häufig ein Problem.




Das schon, auch bei hochpreisigeren Gummis, aber die waren schon sehr schlecht und teils nichtgenau in der Ausbuchtung verklebt (nur am Rand auf einer Seite etwas Kleber). 

Hab sie bereits nachgeklebt und richtig eingesetzt. 

Außer bei einem, da waren sie richtig gut, da war keine Nachbesserung nötig.


----------



## Georg Baumann (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

sWie gesagt habe ich selber noch keine Shirasu in der Hand gehabt, hole ich aber unbedingt nach. Ich weiß, dass viele Angler auf Augen schwören. Aber richtig beweisen lässt es sich nicht, sondern beruht auf Erfahrungswerten. Und die sind halt von Angler zu Angler unterschiedlich. So bin ich persönlich beim Hechtangeln kein Farbfanatiker (hell, gedeckt natur und meinetwegen noch ein Schocker reichen mir). Ähnlich sieht's bei mir mit den Augen aus.


----------



## Lommel (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Ist ja vollkommen richtig, allerdings habe ich die Produktbeschreibung gelesen und da steht Zitat:


_Ein besonderes Highlight sind die UV-aktiven Augen, die diesen Köder  auch in großen Wassertiefen oder im trüben Wasser weithin sichtbar  machen. _



Ist jetzt natürlich blöd wenn das besondere Highlight dann einen entgegenfällt


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Nach dem Kauf der Ware spricht man von einem Mangel in der Qualität. Da nichts gekauft wurde, alles gut. :m


----------



## belgischerAngler (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Bei mir ist leider auch noch nichts angekommen


----------



## trawar (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Sollte die Tage kommen auf dem Adresssticker auf dem packet stand bei mir der 02.07.18 als absende datum.


----------



## Pinocio (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Klar, vieles am Köder fängt eher den Angler als den Fisch. Auf der anderen Seite gibt's genug Artikel in der Fachpresse, die Augen als Reizpunkte für den Räuber anpreisen  Trotzdem hier mal ein Vergleich. Drei der Köder haben Augen wie der untere, nur bei einem sind sie schön reflektierend. Wenn man es einmal gemerkt hat bekommt man es nicht mehr aus dem Sinn...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sah bei mir auch so aus, aber an einer UV-Lampe (so ein Fliegenbruzzler) hat man gesehen, dass sie trotzdem schön hellblau leuchten.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*



trawar schrieb:


> Sollte die Tage kommen auf dem Adresssticker auf dem packet stand bei mir der 02.07.18 als absende datum.



Kamen die per GLS?


----------



## Pinocio (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Kamen die per GLS?




Ja, bei mir lag es herrenlos vor der Tür.


----------



## hecht99 (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Augen (aufgeklebt, oder?) sind bei Gummiködern häufig ein Problem. Aus meiner Sicht auch ehrlich gesagt für Fangerfolg völlig unerheblich. Fängt wohl eher die Angler als Fisch:q. Bin auf Eure Testergebnisse gespannt. Das Ding kommt bei mir definitiv in die Köderbox, bin selber gespannt.



Das mit den Augen will ich jetzt mal nicht so unterschreiben... Im Mittel wahrscheinlich nicht feststellbar, aber wenn es zäh läuft bzw. um jeden Fisch geht, sind Augen nicht die schlechteste Alternative (genügend Sichtigkeit im Wasser mal vorausgesetzt).
 Gab da auch mal nen interessanten Bericht über Luc Coppens im Raubfisch glaub ich...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*



Pinocio schrieb:


> Ja, bei mir lag es herrenlos vor der Tür.



ok dann kommt es heute in den Paketshop, weil die ersten zwei Zustellversuche keiner da war und man das Paket lieber quer durch Hannover transportiert und zum Depot bringt als 100m weiter zum Paketshop...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

So Paket eben abgeholt und voller Neugierde rein geschaut.

 Erste Frage, zu welchen Gummis sollen die zugehörigen Stinger oder das Shallowrig passen?

 Das Shallowrig ist für den kleinen Gummi zu groß, für den Großen ist der Haken viel zu klein, genauso wie die Stinger für selbst den kleinen Köder viel zu klein sind.

 Erste Zusammenfassung, Köder samt Haken geliefert bekommen welches zusammen völlig unfischbar ist...


----------



## Pinocio (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> So Paket eben abgeholt und voller Neugierde rein geschaut.
> 
> Erste Frage, zu welchen Gummis sollen die zugehörigen Stinger oder das Shallowrig passen?
> 
> ...



Hab ich sofort ausgetauscht. Diese Ministinger sind vielleicht für Zander passend, aber nicht für Hecht.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*



Pinocio schrieb:


> Hab ich sofort ausgetauscht. Diese Ministinger sind vielleicht für Zander passend, aber nicht für Hecht.



Zu den Ködern sind die für gar nix passig...#d


----------



## kv2408 (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Sehe ich auch so mit den Stingern.
Das Shallowrig bekomme ich in den Großen gar nicht ganz rein, da es sich vorher aufbiegt|uhoh: und an einem Köder fehlte bereits ein Auge|kopfkrat
Also als ernsthafte Tester sehen die uns wohl nicht an|gr:


----------



## Michael_05er (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*



kv2408 schrieb:


> Das Shallowrig bekomme ich in den Großen gar nicht ganz rein, da es sich vorher aufbiegt|uhoh:


Was genau biegt sich da auf? Lässt sich die Spirale nicht reinschrauben? 


Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## schwerhoeriger (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Hoi,


in der Tat das Ding biegt bzw. dreht sich auf! Habe gerade propiert, beim kleinen gehts gerade so! 

Grussen Michael


----------



## kv2408 (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Anfangs lässt sie sich reinschrauben aber gegen ende dreht sich sich auf und geht nicht mehr weiter in den Köder hinein.
Der Draht ist einfach zu dünn und somit nicht steif genug|uhoh:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*



kv2408 schrieb:


> Anfangs lässt sie sich reinschrauben aber gegen ende dreht sich sich auf und geht nicht mehr weiter in den Köder hinein.
> Der Draht ist einfach zu dünn und somit nicht steif genug|uhoh:



Wenn man die Liste der Mängel liest hat man wahrscheinlich zumindest die Begründung für den verzögerten Versand.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Rein optisch, war ich der Meinung das kann was werden.
Am Wasser kam dann die große Ernüchterung.
Hakensysteme passen......
....zu irgendeinem Köder, nur irgendwie nicht zu den Testködern.

Naja irgendwie montiert und siehe da, der Köder lässt sich werfen ohne das ich Angst haben musste das er abfällt.
Aber das war es dann auch schon wieder.
Egal wie ich das Hakensystem angebracht habe, der große Köder wollte nicht stabil laufen, sondern rollte unter Zug.
5 Minuten benutzt. Mies gefunden.
Den kleinen montiert, Hakensystem unpassend, daher auch kaum Freude, da ständig einer der zwei Schwänze aufgepiekst war.
Abmontiert, eingepackt, weggelegt.
Mal schauen, vllt bastel ich kir ein anderes system oder nehme einfach nur einen jigkopf und einen passenden stinger.
Aber so wie es kam, wird es auf keinen Fall weiter benutzt.


----------



## jkc (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*



Testudo schrieb:


> Wenn man die Liste der Mängel liest hat man wahrscheinlich zumindest die Begründung für den verzögerten Versand.



Na, das wäre doch wohl nur ein Argument, wenn die Mängel bis zum Test beseitigt worden wären, oder?


----------



## belgischerAngler (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Köder ist da, danke! Die Stinger sind in der Tat nicht der Ködergröße angepasst.

Zum Problem des Rollens:



TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Egal wie ich das Hakensystem angebracht habe, der große Köder wollte nicht stabil laufen, sondern rollte unter Zug.



Die einfachste Lösung wäre ein Klemmblei auf einem der Stingerdrähte. 

Die elegantere Lösung sähe so aus:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rS4tQOC_qQ


----------



## Christian.Siegler (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Oder einfach Screw-In Dots in den Bauch schrauben...
Wie hier: https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=338507


----------



## 50er-Jäger (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

[Edit Mod - Öffentliche Diskussion über Modentscheidungen und Veröffentlichen (Ganz oder in Auszügen) von Mails oder Persönlichen  Nachrichten]


----------



## Michael_05er (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*



TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Hakensysteme passen......
> ....zu irgendeinem Köder, nur irgendwie nicht zu den Testködern.



Ich fürchte, das ist im wesentlichen das Problem. Ich war gestern nochmal beim Bode, die haben die Balzer Shirasu Hakensystem- und Spiralen-Palette im Laden. Es gibt die Systeme (ob sie jetzt Flachwasser-, Hecht-, oder Gummifischsystem heißen) in verschiedenen Größen und auch mit Haken bis zu 1/0. Diese wären sicher auch für den größeren Pike Collector geeignet, wenn das zugehörige System nicht gerade 14cm lang wäre. Bei einem 17cm- oder 20cm-Gummifisch passt das von Länge und Hakengröße vermutlich gut. Hier haben wir leider einen recht großen Köder, bei dem der eigentliche, mit Haken bestückbare Körper aber sehr kurz ist. Insofern sind die Standard-Systeme leider entweder zu lang oder haben zu kleine Haken. Ich werde erstmal so testen und dann evtl. etwas Eigenbau betreiben.

Die beigefügten Stinger sind mit 7kg Tragkraft und Hakengröße 8 für einen Hechtköder komplett ungeeignet. Passen erscheint höchstens die Länge von 3.5cm, aber das rettet sie nicht...

Mit dem Einschrauiben hatte ich aber keine Probleme. Bin halt doch ein Filigrantechniker  *flücht*

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## jkc (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Hat jemand mal eine Bild von Ködern und beigelegter Hardware? Im Optimalfall nebeneinander gelegt?

Dank und Gruß JK


----------



## Michael_05er (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Klar.
Beide Köder, großer Köder, kleiner Köder. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jkc (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Sehr gut, danke! Sieht für mich gar nicht soooo schlecht aus, wie ich nach all den Komentaren gedacht hätte.

Grüße JK


----------



## 50er-Jäger (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Hier mal noch ein Bild vom gesamten Paket, die Ministinger sind ein Witz...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*



jkc schrieb:


> Sehr gut, danke! Sieht für mich gar nicht soooo schlecht aus, wie ich nach all den Komentaren gedacht hätte.
> 
> Grüße JK



Die haken wirken auf dem Bild recht groß, der größere der Köder wo die Rigs  dran sind ist aber um einiges breiter als die Haken, sprich die werden vollkommen vom Köder verdeckt...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Keine Ahnung wie es bei den Testdingern aussieht.
Aber ich bin in letzter Zeit mit so vielen Leuten am Wasser gewesen, die diese Dinger so abfeiern. Und das auch von Leuten, die nicht jeden Scheiß an den Haken packen. Die sind mehr als zufrieden, allerdings haben diese sich ihre Systeme selbst zusammengebaut.


----------



## Michael_05er (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*



jkc schrieb:


> Sehr gut, danke! Sieht für mich gar nicht soooo schlecht aus, wie ich nach all den Komentaren gedacht hätte.
> 
> Grüße JK


Die Länge passt meiner Meinung nach gut zu den großen Ködern. Der Haken ist tatsächlich nicht breiter als der Körper. Da hoffe ich, dass ein Hecht den gummi komprimiert und hängen bleibt. Beim kleinen finde ich das System zu lang. Wie oben beschrieben sind die Systeme vermutlich optimal für normale Gummifische, beim verkürzten und sehr wuchtigen Körper des Pike collector muss man zwischen "Haken zu klein" und "System zu lang" wählen. Ich will das aber nicht alles verteufeln, erstmal damit angeln...


Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Christian.Siegler (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Ich habe die Teile auch und fische diese am Jigkopf. Find die jetzt auch nicht verkehrt. Werden sicher ihre Fische bringen...


----------



## Angler9999 (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*







Danke für den Link zur Montage.....

Eine Packung war schon offen...

hier sieht man schön die Größenverhältnisse.
Ober rechts und der gelbe Köder. Die Drillinge verstecken sich recht gut unter dem Gummi. 

Die Stinger links sind gut für ...

Probiert wird jedenfalls alles.


----------



## jkc (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> ...Der Haken ist tatsächlich nicht breiter als der Körper...



Hi, das habe ich wohl wahrgenommen, aber inzwischen habe ich da nicht mehr so das Problem mit (bei Gummiködern); Ich selber hätte wohl auch größere Haken genommen, aber komplett ausschließen, dass ich das mit der Hakengröße so fischen täte, würde ich anhand der Bilder jetzt auch nicht.

Grüße JK


----------



## Michael_05er (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Da sind wir uns einig, deswegen lasse ich das auch erstmal so. Dann hab ich wenigstens eine Ausrede, wenn ich nix fange


----------



## Christian.Siegler (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Da sind wir uns einig, deswegen lasse ich das auch erstmal so. Dann hab ich wenigstens eine Ausrede, wenn ich nix fange






Also wenn ich die Bilder, die Du vorhin von den Ködern plus Stinger anschaue, denke ich auch, dass es Schlimmeres gibt!

Testet das einfach doch erstmal am Wasser! Vielleicht passt es ja ganz gut?

Das erwähnte Problem, dass sich die Twisterschwänze am Drilling verfangen können, ist aber bei solchen Ködertypen völlig normal. Hab ich mit anderen Großtwistern auch..


----------



## Michael_05er (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Insofern sind die Standard-Systeme leider entweder zu lang oder haben zu kleine Haken. Ich werde erstmal so testen und dann evtl. etwas Eigenbau betreiben.



Kleiner Nachtrag zu meinem Post: Wenn es schon dieses Problem gibt, dann hat Balzer bei den Testpaketen richtig reagiert: Dank der Montage der Haken in Sprengringen sind die Haken schnell gegen größere ausgetauscht. Schwieriger wäre es, wenn wir schöne große Haken bekommen hätten und die Systeme hätten kürzen müssen. Das Geschrei hätte ich hören wollen |rolleyes

Und wie oft liest man, dass bei fabrikneuen Ködern direkt die Haken getauscht werden. Ist jetzt auch kein Einzelfall, also würde ich da wirklich keine solche Katastrophe draus machen.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## schwerhoeriger (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Hoi,

also ich habe gestern mit den kleinen Modellen gefischt. Vom Köderspiel bin ich sehr angetan! Liegt vielleicht auch daran das ich gerne mit Twister angle. Leider gabs nur einen Nachläufer von ca. 40 cm mehr war nicht. Aktuell ist bei uns sehr heiss da muss mann sich die Fische hart erarbeiten. Die Hakensysteme habe ich nicht verwendet sondern meine eigene gebaut wie ich es grundsätzlich mache. In gekaufte bzw. fertige habe ich kein Vertauen mehr seit ich dadurch einen schönen Hecht verloren habe.

Grussen Michael


----------



## Pinocio (26. August 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Bisher kam ja noch kein Testbericht, etwas Zeit ist ja noch, ich fange trotzdem mal an:

Den Balzer Pike Collector fand ich von Anfang an sehr interessant, als ich hier dann zu den Gewinnern gehörte, war ich natürlich sehr erfreut. Hätte den Köder sehr gern in etwas fischreicheren Gewässern getestet, leider kam das Testpaket nicht mehr vor meinem Schwedenurlaub.
Also musste ich hier testen. Aber jetzt erstmal zum Köder.

Zunächst die *Farbauswahl:* Für mich sind die angebotenen Farben gut und ausreichend. Es gibt Schocker, etwas natürliches und Kontraste. Finde ich sogar besser, als wenn man vor Farben erschlagen wird.

*Material:* Schöne Gummimischung, ist ein bisschen mit der des PigShads vergleichbar. Allerdings konnte ich keinen Fisch mit dem Köder fangen und somit auch kein Urteil über die Bissfestigkeit abgeben.

*Verarbeitung:* Der Gummi an sich ist gut verarbeitet, es sind Brustflossen ausgearbeitet und keine Mängel festzustellen. Lediglich die Augen sind überhaupt nicht gut befestigt. Beim Silbernen ging es sogar, in beiden Größen, die beiden anderen waren wirklich schlecht, die Augen kamen mir schon beim Auspacken entgegen. Daher habe ich alle Augen mit Gummifischkleber nochmal nachgebessert. Im Prinzip ist es ja normal, das bei den meisten Ködern die Augen recht schnell abfallen, aber aus der Packung raus ist mir das bisher noch nicht passiert. Hier fände ich eine bessere Lösung gut.

*Design:* Mal was anderes, es gibt zwar schon Doppelschwanztwister auf dem Markt, aber gefischt werden diese kaum, bisher.

*Hakensystem:* Die Haken waren mir zu klein und zu stumpf/klobig. Das ist aber rein subjektiv, ob es auch mit dem Original funktioniert hätte kann ich nicht sagen, da ich die Systeme direkt umgebaut habe. Das Stingermaterial an sich fand ich in Ordnung.

*Praxis:* Das Köderspiel fand ich auf Anhieb sehr ansprechend, die beiden Twisterschwänze arbeiten sauber, allerdings hatte ich Startschwierigkeiten den Köder stabil laufen zu lassen. Die Haken müssen wirklich sauber mittig angebracht werden, da ansonsten  der Köder gern mal schräg lief. Das hat dem Spiel der Schwänze keinen Abbruch getan (könnte ein Titel für einen Erotikfilm werden), es hat mich allerdings schon sehr gestört. 
Wie das bei Twistern allgemein ganz gern mal passiert, haben sich ab und zu die Enden im Drilling verfangen, ist für mich kein Minuspunkt, sondern bei dieser Art Köder normal. Es hilft die Schnur vor der Landung zu strecken.
Die Wurfweiten sind für diese Art Köder auch absolut in Ordnung.
Man kann den Köder unbebleit Fischen was in meinen flachen Gewässern ein Vorteil ist. Mit etwas Blei (auch Birnenblei Shallowmontage) bekommt man das Teil schön auf Tiefe.
Leider waren durch die lange Dürre und Hitze die letzten Monate äußerst bescheiden, was das Fischen auf Hecht angeht. Gefangen habe ich bisher nichts auf den Köder, wenn überhaupt etwas auf Hecht ging, dann waren es kleine Köder um 8-10cm beim Barschangeln. Daher kann ich auch noch kein Urteil über die Fängigkeit abgeben. Ich denke seine Zeit kommt in den nächsten Monaten, da werde ich den Köder dann auch in den Karabiner hängen und hoffentlich überzeugt werden.

*Fazit:* Eigentlich ein toller Köder, der allerdings gern noch etwas nachgebessert werden kann in Bezug auf Augen und Laufstabilität.
Die Stinger von Balzer würde ich persönlich nicht kaufen, da ich andere Hakensorten bevorzuge. 
Den Köder würde ich trotz der Minuspunkte auch im Laden kaufen, da sein Spiel, wenn er gerade läuft wirklich sehr ansprechend ist.

Beste Grüße und Petri Heil


----------



## Georg Baumann (28. August 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*






[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Danke für Deinen ausführlichen Bericht! Das finde ich sehr informativ.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Ich habe den Köder nun an den Bodden gefischt. Eigentlich stand Barsch auf dem Programm, aber ein paar Würfe konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen.  Montiert habe ich ihn an einem 21 _(geändert: zuerst hatte ich 14 geschrieben)_ Gramm schweren Bleikopf mit einem Extradrilling. So lief er absolut stabil und die Schwänzchen haben aufreizend gespielt. Schnell gab's den ersten Biss und ich konnte einen kleineren Hecht landen. Test bestanden, würde ich sagen …  Allerdings waren die Twisterschwänzchen von der einen Attacke schon reichlich in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Ich hätte zwar weiterfischen können, aber beim nächsten Biss wäre wahrscheinlich ein Schwanz im Wasser geblieben. Da wollte ich kein Risiko eingehen und habe den Köder gewechselt. Den Twisterschwanz repariere ich mit einem Feuerzeug – geht schnell und ist wenig Aufwand. Mein erster Eindruck: Top Köder, der fängt und die lange offene Lücke des Twinlers schließen kann. Die Mischung ist sehr weich, was einerseits für einen tollen Lauf sorgt, andererseits das Gummi anfälliger für Hechtzähne macht. Nehme ich aber gerne in Kauf, wenn’s dafür Bisse gibt.  [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Bin gespannt, was Ihr sonst noch über den Köder berichten könnt. Gerne hätte ich ihn auf Dorsch eingesetzt, aber leider sind wir wegen des Windes nicht rausgekommen. [/FONT]


----------



## Michael_05er (29. August 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Danke für den Bericht! Ich habe im Sommer das Angeln komplett eingestellt. Der Rhein hatte bei uns dauerhaft über 28° Wassertemperatur und führte sehr wenig Wasser. Wenn überhaupt hätte ich ein badendes Kind oder einen Wasserskifahrer haken können... Ich werde jetzt, da zumindest die Temperaturen runtergehen, wieder mit dem Angeln anfangen und dann auch einen Testbericht abgeben.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## trawar (29. August 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Die letzten Wochen und Monate war es hier einfach zu warm, habe den Köder zwar einige mal in Holland an den Plaasen durchs Wasser gezogen und zumindest den Lauf testen können. Ich bin überzeugt das der Köder, auch wenn bis jetzt nichts ging definitiv fängig ist.


Bei der Qualität und Verarbeitung kann ich mich voll und ganz Pinocio anschliessen.


Wenn alles klappt bin ich ende September an einem Hecht reichen Gewässer und hoffe das da wenigstens was geht.


Ich werde berichten.


----------



## Georg Baumann (29. August 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Wünsche fettes Petri!


----------



## ZanderBone (30. August 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Hallo an alle,

Ich kann mich den vorherigen Beiträgen nur anschließen, aufgrund der extremen Hitze und niedrigen Wasserständen war auch bei uns das angeln auf Hecht sehr schwer. Wenn mal einer kam dann nur auf kleine Köder, 8-10cm.
Ich hatte die Köder in den letzten Wochen immer mit am Wasser dabei und auch gefischt, das ganze mitgelieferte Montagematerial konnte ich leider nicht verwenden, da ich in Tiefen Seen Fische und mit Bleiköpfen arbeiten musste.
Zur Verarbeitung, Farben und Gummimischung finde ich sehr gut gelungen, super Laufverhalten. 
Leider wie auch schon von anderen erwähnt sehen die UV Augen zwar Top aus, und machen vorallem in klaren Gewässern sehr viel Sinn, aber leider lösen sich diese teilweise schon beim auspacken der Köder ab, bzw. sind spätestens nach dem dritten Wurf weg. Hier wäre mein Vorschlag diese mit einer Spirale zum eindrehen in den Köder zu versehen.
Wurfangeln: Köder hat mit einem Bleikopf 15-25 gr. sehr gute Wurfeigenschaften, das sich ab und zu die Twisterschwänze im Drilling verhaken ist leider aufgrund der Bauart nicht zu vermeiden, aber wie in einem vorherigen Beitrag schon erwähnt, durch kurzes abstoppen vorm aufsetzen des Köders zu verringern.
Beim Wurfangeln gab es einen Schusshecht und eine Big Mama als Nachläufer. 
Schleppangeln: Hierfür eignet sich meiner Meinung nach der Köder auch sehr gut, durch unterschiedlich schwere Bleiköpfe kann man die Lauftiefe prima variieren. Beim schleppen gab es div. Fehlbisse von kleinen Hechten, weshalb die Twisterschwänze stark in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurden.
Alles in allem bleibt zu sagen, ich warte auf die Herbstmonate, sobald die Hechte wieder mehr mitspielen, denke ich dieser Köder bring definitiv Fisch ans Band. 
Sobald es vorzeigbare Fische gibt, werde ich euch auf dem laufenden halten. 
Bis dahin, ein dickes Petri an alle Mittester


----------



## Angler9999 (3. September 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*



























Vielen Dank, dass ich Tester sein durfte.

Der heiße Sommer verhinderte so manchen Einsatztermin am See mit gute Struktur und Pflanzenbewuchs, wo ich die Schwerpunkte meines Tests vorsah. Weiterhin verhinderte die deutlich verspätete Lieferung den Test im statt gefundenen Urlaub.
Zwei Termin auf einem See bei brütender Hitze mit etwa 2,50 m Wassertiefe waren mit diesem Köder genauso erfolglos wie andere Köder. 

Der Test wurde somit auf Ende August verlegt. Das Boddengewässer, 2 Termine Kubitzer) waren dafür ausgesucht.

Der Köder läuft im Wasser hervorragend. Die Schwänze machen ihre Arbeit ohne jedoch übermäßig Druck auszuüben. Das ist mir wichtig gewesen, da ich hierfür keine Extrarute benötige.

Mit einer 50 Gr Rute waren die kleineren 14cm  Pike Collector ideal zu werfen und zu führen. Einen Hecht oder Barsch gelang es trotzdem nicht mit diesem Köder zu fangen. Noch kleinere Köder waren an diesen beiden Terminen das Hecht und Barschfutter. Ce la vie.

Die großen Pike Colector waren eigentlich nur der große Bruder. Mit der Select Shad wunderbar zu werfen und aber auch hier kein Fisch.

Die Farben und die Farbechtheit hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Ebenso ist das Material gut gewählt. Die Haltbarkeit würde ich als gut einstufen. Hakenwechsel waren ohne große Beschädigung möglich. 

Die Verarbeitung würde ich als hochwertig bezeichnen. Das Design ist gut gewählt. Mir gefällt es. Sicherlich kann man es aber nicht jeden recht machen. 

Die beigelegten Stinger und Drillinge sind tauglich und können benutzt werden. Auch hier wird kann man sicher auch mit der Größe experimentieren. Je nach Gewässer und zu erwartenden Fisch.

Im Gesamturteil gebe ich eine zwei. Der Köder lässt sich erstaunlicherweise gut werfen. Hin und wieder schafft es ein Drilling sich im Schwanz zu verhaken. Wer noch keine größeren Köder hat und flacheren Bereich befischen möchte kann diesen Köder beruhigt fischen.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (3. September 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Vielen Dank für Euer Feedback! :m
Vergesst bitte nicht den Fragenbogen auszufüllen und wieder zu uns zu schicken.
Wir veröffentlichen dann eine Zusammenfassung mit einem Ergebnis aus Euren Tests.


----------



## trawar (25. September 2018)

*AW: Werde Tester! Anglerboard verlost 20 Shirasu Pike Collector-Pakete von Balzer*

Wenn alles klappt, bin ich am Sonntag an einem Vereinssee mit sehr gutem Hecht bestand.
Kollege hat da letztes WE mit 5er Mepps 6 Hechte verhaftet, werden dann sehen wie effektiv die Köder sind.


Werde Berichten.


----------

